# solar power



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

can anyone explain if electricity is so expensive in cyprus why is there not shed loads of solar panels on roofs?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Most properties do have solar panels for hot water and some people are now going for Photo voltaic energy which provides all the power they need. However you need a very large plot of land for that.As for electric being expensive, it really isnt any more expensive than i nthe uk. The problem is that people use air conditioning as though it cost nthing to run and then wonder why they get big bills.
If you are sensible, use fans instead of aircon etc and if you have a pool don't leave the pump running any more than you need to there is no need for stupid bills.
We have just got our winter bill. We work from home, have 2 computers on all day, have a television on most of the time ,even if it just on a music channel and have an electric wall heater in the room we are in most of the time. Plus the pool pump will have been on twice a day for about an hour during the winter.
Our bill was 284euros.


----------



## naturesbounty (Aug 20, 2011)

Our winter bill was quite heavy but we used a lot of heating as it was bloody cold. I have a relative here who invested and lost a lot in a solar enterprise a few years back. Electrical generation via solar panels / photo voltaics is not popular here, solar thermal panels for water supplies are standard practice. There is a difference. Yield and panel coverage is not anywhere near as limiting as it is elsewhere as Cyprus obviously has plenty of sun. Apparently it is completely political with the goverment here happy to promote wind renewables but not solar. With recent developments here regarding big oil and foreign investments don't expect things to change anytime soon. On the plus side they do like to look after the environment here and it's a beautiful place generally


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it really true that the goverment in Cyprus dont like solar power? I was sure that you even is guarranteed to be able to sell your "overproduction" to the powercompany to a very good price. Am I wrong??


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Is it really true that the goverment in Cyprus dont like solar power? I was sure that you even is guarranteed to be able to sell your "overproduction" to the powercompany to a very good price. Am I wrong??


If you have photovoltaics you can sell the excess to the electricity company. 
You can get a grant towards installing it. The problem is not that the government don't like it but that the Cypriot people are slow to take on anything new.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The problem with solar power at home is that to store the energy you get during the day to last you throughout the night you need to have small 5-a-side football field of batteries on your roof.

Wind turbines have popped up in recent years.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> The problem with solar power at home is that to store the energy you get during the day to last you throughout the night you need to have small 5-a-side football field of batteries on your roof.
> 
> Wind turbines have popped up in recent years.


Surely with photovoltaics it works differently. My understanding is that the energy you produce goes to the grid. You are paid for that by the electric company. You then buy back what you need at a much reduced price than normal. As you should produce more than you need you should end up in profit at the end of the year. Thats how it was explained to me. Have I got it wrong?


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

I just googled it and I was right. You can have stand alone systems or systems connected to the grid. 
In Cyprus you can connect to the grid.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Not necessarily so, if the system works the same as in the USA, the ideas is that you use the national grid as your storage. I.e. during the day when the cells are at maximum output your meter goes backwards as you effectively upload power onto the grid then at night you draw it back down again. You only pay for the difference in power you consume if it's greater than that which you upload. Then again I'm not sure how it works here.


----------



## totorama (Jun 12, 2010)

Seems we both replied at the same time...


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Anyone roughly got an idea what sort of money involved in having a full system installed?? I've read that the government will give grants toward installation?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2012)

It seems that this link will give you all the answers.

In short you can get 55% of your investment cost and then you will get a 20 year contract with the power company where they buy all your exxess power for today 20.5 cent per KwH

FAQ | GESOLAR Cyprus - Photovoltaics


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> It seems that this link will give you all the answers.
> 
> In short you can get 55% of your investment cost and then you will get a 20 year contract with the power company where they buy all your exxess power for today 20.5 cent per KwH
> 
> FAQ | GESOLAR Cyprus - Photovoltaics


Thanks very much, that was what I'd seen somewhere else.


----------



## Miss Daisy (Jan 24, 2011)

I have been told (yes, this is hearsay), when investigating options to generate my own electricity, that the approval process for getting a government grant for residential solar power installation is extremely slow with the person applying having to continually provide additional documentation to the government authority (whoever that is) - this is the proverbial "bring us another rock" syndrome quite common in bureaucracies. This makes the process quite undesirable to those of us who do not have a strong persistence gene. I, however, do have a strong persistence gene and plan to start looking into solar for my residence.


----------



## toppers4 (Feb 24, 2012)

Miss Daisy said:


> I have been told (yes, this is hearsay), when investigating options to generate my own electricity, that the approval process for getting a government grant for residential solar power installation is extremely slow with the person applying having to continually provide additional documentation to the government authority (whoever that is) - this is the proverbial "bring us another rock" syndrome quite common in bureaucracies. This makes the process quite undesirable to those of us who do not have a strong persistence gene. I, however, do have a strong persistence gene and plan to start looking into solar for my residence.


Keep us updated please?! My husband is a plumber and looking to go on a course along those lines before we move out, it'll be interesting to hear if u think it's worth the hassle (& cost).


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

There is a possibility to pay yourself and then get 38,5 cent per KwH in 20 years


----------



## RHODES4712 (Jan 29, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> There is a possibility to pay yourself and then get 38,5 cent per KwH in 20 years


i'd heard that also but as i love a good battle with authorities i think i would gladly get right on their nerves and give them as much hassle and grief as possible until i get the grant. i think that in the long run once i buy somewhere it will work out the best option to try to be fully self sufficient with regards to electricity.


----------



## naturesbounty (Aug 20, 2011)

Miss Daisy said:


> I have been told (yes, this is hearsay), when investigating options to generate my own electricity, that the approval process for getting a government grant for residential solar power installation is extremely slow with the person applying having to continually provide additional documentation to the government authority (whoever that is) - this is the proverbial "bring us another rock" syndrome quite common in bureaucracies. This makes the process quite undesirable to those of us who do not have a strong persistence gene. I, however, do have a strong persistence gene and plan to start looking into solar for my residence.


Yes this is exactly what I was talking about. My relative just could not sell any gear no matter how hard he tried because of corruption getting in the way. It was some time ago so things may be different now. I would definately be interested to get the truth on this but as my Greek is terrible I am not prepared to ring around the goverments orwellian 'ministries' and get nowhere fast. Will be watching this thread with interest.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2012)

RHODES4712 said:


> i'd heard that also but as i love a good battle with authorities i think i would gladly get right on their nerves and give them as much hassle and grief as possible until i get the grant. i think that in the long run once i buy somewhere it will work out the best option to try to be fully self sufficient with regards to electricity.


I think the installation companies, at least the serious ones will help to get over the hurdles. Otherwise they mostly dont get any business...


----------



## ekflyer (Jul 8, 2011)

Veronica said:


> Most properties do have solar panels for hot water and some people are now going for Photo voltaic energy which provides all the power they need. However you need a very large plot of land for that.As for electric being expensive, it really isnt any more expensive than i nthe uk. The problem is that people use air conditioning as though it cost nthing to run and then wonder why they get big bills.
> If you are sensible, use fans instead of aircon etc and if you have a pool don't leave the pump running any more than you need to there is no need for stupid bills.
> We have just got our winter bill. We work from home, have 2 computers on all day, have a television on most of the time ,even if it just on a music channel and have an electric wall heater in the room we are in most of the time. Plus the pool pump will have been on twice a day for about an hour during the winter.
> Our bill was 284euros.



I agree with you regarding not using aircon etc. 

But really i dont agree with you regarding the cost of electricity here, there is a monopoly in cyprus, there is one electric company who pretty much can charge whatever the hell they want, how many times has your bill had about 2 or 3 different prices on it thro the duration of the bill?

At least in the uk you can shop around, get deals, get cashback, CHOOSE your supplier, but here its TAKE IT OR LEAVE IT, oh and we are putting the price up. 

Ive had some serious issues with the electric board, find the staff to be a nightmare to deal with, and yes Im polite and patient and watched as other people lose the head with the dismissive way they are delt with, and frankly can understand why people lose their heads. 

But back to my point, Electric here is expensive, take it or leave it attitude is shocking, but as people say... ITS CYPRUS.... lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2012)

The Cyprus monopoly on electricity is another intresteing thing. In no other EU country is a monopoly on this allowed. Either Cyprus has a special part in its agreement with EU in its treaty, or it break the treaty


----------

